# Snarf is Smarter than Me



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

<sigh> It's true. Either that or I'm way dumber than I thought. :roll: I will try to make this short.

Snarf uses his CSW faithfully every night. I added a Flying Saucer wheel and his reaction was "meh". I decided I needed to find a way to get him to stay on the wheel for 2 - 3 steps so he knows what it's all about, right?

So I add kibble, which of course, falls to his feet, where he promptly scarfs it down. Tried a mealie...ditto. So I get this bright idea to make a paste out of a catfood treat - dried beef liver - and I spread a bit on the 'top' of the FS (this in itself was absolutely disgusting). Key point I had forgotten: He anoints EVERY time he smells the stuff. And did he ANOINT!! He had it everywhere...never have I seen him anoint so much and he wandered around his entire cage, drooling stinky beef liver crap everywhere; he stepped on the wheel, spitting as he went, then when he stepped off the wheel his spit followed him. He was covered in brown, smelly, icky slime and, naturally, went into his clean hedgie bag. :roll: I left the FS as it was - dried spit-covered, thinking maybe it would entice him to wheel on it tonight and since it was dry spit, it couldn't do any harm. Idiot.

I let him nap a bit...why not? He's dirty in a now dirty bag. An hour later, I took him out for a cuddle and the smell...Holy Hellfire...just like rotting meat...soooooo bad. I was positively gagging. And he had all these little brown bits of dried food everywhere...what did I ever do to deserve this, I ask you.

So he has a bath and that goes as it usually does. Very dramatic. You'd think I was dunking him in a vat of acid for pete's sake. I gave him a good scrub, dried him off and set him down in his cage. You wanna guess what happened next?

Yup...straight to the wheel...the dried spit-covered wheel...with the remains of the beef liver pate. Awesome. So, within 30 seconds of returning to his cage, he's anointing. Again. Same thing: he's wandering everywhere...drooling and spitting...and stinking.

I swear he looked at me and smirked. :shock:

Thanks for listening.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he did it on purpose, especially after the smirk! They're too smart for their own good.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I really do think hedgies are teenagers morphed into a cute little zit free body.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cindy...you had me at "Snarf is Smarter than Me"
:lol: 
I only wish you had taken video


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Cindy...you had me at "Snarf is Smarter than Me"
> :lol:
> I only wish you had taken video


I did get a short video of his first anointing session but wasn't quite prepared for the repeat. :roll:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC here I am at work and laughing out loud. Too funny. :lol: 

Of course they are smarter than we are. They sleep all day in soft fleece, selectively eat their food, worry and scare us to death with their weird habits while we try to figure out what they want. Plus we are the ones who go to work to get money to buy them more mealworms. 

And we clean their wheels, wash their liners and worry about giving them their mani/pedicures.

And what thanks do we get? HUFF HUFF HUFF!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MomLady said:


> They sleep all day in soft fleece, selectively eat their food, worry and scare us to death with their weird habits while we try to figure out what they want. Plus we are the ones who go to work to get money to buy them more mealworms.


Yup...you pretty much summed it up in a sentence. :roll:

Little rotters.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Poor MissC.

Okay... I could be wrong with this because I don't have a hedgehog, but this seems to work with dogs... so worth a shot maybe?
Getting a mealworm with tweezers, and let him know you have it, and then get him on the saucer and hold it just a bit in front of him so he walks forward to try to get it, thus moving the wheel.
just a suggestion, i could be wrong.

By the way, I thought I would point out if I didn't know Snarf's name I would think it was 'little rotter.'


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The tweezers would be a great idea if it wasn't supposed to be for Snarf. He's got ninja skills you would not believe when he sees a mealie - can lunge like lightning. In short: I would eventually take out an eye. :roll: 

For the first month we had him, he thought his name was "Ouch Dammit".


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

This is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

MissC

Fool you once shame on you

Fool you twice - and hopefully you won't leave a stinky FS in the cage again when you replace a clean piggie.



Name change: Rotterdamn


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I was laughing so hard I cried. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> I was laughing so hard I cried. :lol:


 :? 
uumm...thanks...I guess... :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Bwahahaha! Show's you what he thinks of your FS scheme, doesn't it?


----------

